# bloqué!!!!



## ferrari4169 (14 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir,voilà mon gros problème , j'ai voulu faire un peu de nettoyage avec l'app "tidy up" et après redemarrage j'ai le message d'erreur suivant:
error gui  could  not open default/menu boot.png
this is a non recoverable error! system halted!!!!
 je suis sur mountain lion 10.8.5
je précise que je suis un débutant sur informatique!! si il y a quelqu'un qui voudra prendre un peu de son temps pour m'aider je lui serais très reconnaissant et qui a de la patience car je ne suis vraiment pas doué!!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,


Réinstalle Mountain Lion (à partir de la partition Recovery)
N'utilise plus de logiciels de nettoyage.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> N'utilise plus de logiciels de nettoyage.


disons plutôt pas n'importe lesquels
archi archi archi traité
tu verras tres souvent des sujets autour de ca

on recommande donc -encore-,de se méfier de certains nettoyeurs

et un très bon 
*Maintenance *
très suffisant 
ou si besoin de plus  onyx( même developpeur mais avec options avancées)
le tout chez
Titanium's Software ? Index page

et le developpeur a son forum ou
poste sur macg ( fil dédié onyx)


----------



## ferrari4169 (15 Octobre 2013)

Merci de ta réponse mais ça ne marche pas.
J'ai oublié de préciser que j'étais sur un hackintosh. 
Ssd vertex 4 128 go
Carte mère gigabyte GA-H55M-S2V
Processeur i3 540 clarkdale (3, 06 GHZ) socket 1156 intel
Carte graphique geforce 8400 GS Asus
Voilà mon petit bébé!!!


----------



## edd72 (15 Octobre 2013)

ferrari4169 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse mais ça ne marche pas.
> J'ai oublié de préciser que j'étais sur un hackintosh.
> Ssd vertex 4 128 go
> Carte mère gigabyte GA-H55M-S2V
> ...



Alors réinstalles de la même manière que tu l'as fait la première fois...


----------



## ferrari4169 (15 Octobre 2013)

Le  problème c'est que cette machine à été montée par mon beau-frère et que je n'ai aucun moyen de faire une réinstallation!!!!! 
PS: je suis en froid avec.....
Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur. Merci de votre aide!!!!!!


----------



## BARBOTINE (15 Octobre 2013)

ferrari4169 a dit:


> Le  problème c'est que cette machine à été montée par mon beau-frère et que je n'ai aucun moyen de faire une réinstallation!!!!!
> PS: je suis en froid avec.....
> Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur. Merci de votre aide!!!!!!


ta pas moyen de le réinstaller par internet. pomme ou cmd p r et tu suis la suite


----------



## ferrari4169 (15 Octobre 2013)

Pas d'autre ordi donc aucun moyen d'aller sur internet!  
Il y a bien des spécialistes du hackintosh sur ce forum ou une personne à qui il est arrivé le même soucis que moi. Help me!!!!!!


----------



## ferrari4169 (16 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, il n'y a personne pour m'aider!! !!!!!!!! SVP


----------



## ergu (16 Octobre 2013)

ferrari4169 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse mais ça ne marche pas.



Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas ?
Qu'est-ce que tu fais ? A quel moment ça plante dans la réinstalation ? Qu'est-ce que ça te fait comme erreur ?

Question subsidiaire : tu as un DD avec une sauvegarde Time Machine ou pas ?


----------



## ferrari4169 (16 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir Ergu, 
mon hackintosh etait opérationnel avant que je ne fasse un nettoyage comme je l'ai expliqué  dans mon premier message!!!!
je joint fichier pour que tu comprenne un peu mieux mon problème car je n'est pas trop l'habitude de parler sur les forums.En plus je suis novice en informatique!!!!!
non malheureusement aucune sauvegarde!!!!!!
Je te remercie d'essayer de m'aider.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h56 ----------

je ne comprend pas je ne peux pas envoyer de fichier joint??????


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2013)

Tiens, tiens, tiens, c'est curieux, mais c'est la même demande ici avec les mêmes explications... gros soucis ...


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2013)

Il y a eu ça :



Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Réinstalle Mountain Lion (à partir de la partition Recovery)
> N'utilise plus de logiciels de nettoyage.



A quoi, il me semble, tu as répondu :



ferrari4169 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse mais ça ne marche pas.



Je suis désolé, mais "ça ne parche pas" n'est pas un exposé du problème tel que qui que ce soit puisse t'aider à le résoudre.

Essaye de réinstaller ML à partir de la partition Recovery (normalement, mac ou hack, la partition existe)


----------



## ferrari4169 (17 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
pour répondre a Locke, j'ai bien le droit de demander sur plusieurs forums de l'aide. J'essaye de trouver parmi vous tous quelqu'un qui pourra me dépatouiller de ma galère c'est tous!!!!!!!! je n'est tué personne!!!!! les forums consacré aux macs ou hackintosh sont fais pour ça a ce je sache!!!!!!
je sais je me suis mis dans la me... tout seul mais cela arrive à n'importe qui !!!!!
a bon entendeur salut!!!!!


----------



## ergu (17 Octobre 2013)

ferrari4169 a dit:


> J'essaye de trouver parmi vous tous quelqu'un qui pourra me dépatouiller de ma galère c'est tous!!!!!!!! je n'est tué personne!!!!! les forums consacré aux macs ou hackintosh sont fais pour ça a ce je sache!!!!!!



Tu t'ennerves et tu multiplies les points d'exclamation - j'ai peur que la colère ne te fasses passer à côté de l'aide que tu appelles de tes voeux.

Essaye de réinstaller ML à partir de la partition recovery et, si ça ne fonctionne pas, dis-nous ce qui ne fonctionne pas que nous puissions t'aider à le faire fonctionner.

Personne ne t'accuses de rien, mais ce n'est pas Voyance.com ici, personne n'a de boule de cristal pour deviner ce qui ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## ferrari4169 (17 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir,
je ne m'énerve pas je dis simplement les choses!!!
Pour en revenir a mon problème j'avance un peu car en faisant F12 j'arrive dans une fenêtre qui me propose plusieurs choix dont celui de hard disk je tape entrée et là une autre fenêtre avec la liste de mes disques je choisis mon western ou il y a mon snow et ma partition windows 7 et la "miracle" cela fonctionne!!!!!! 
Mais quand je fais la même manip mais en choisissant mon SSD avec mountain 10.8.5 j'ai l'erreur suivante: 
error gui could not open default/menu boot.png
this is a non recoverable error! system halted!!!!
voilà que doit-je faire pour pouvoir redemarrer avec mon SSD?

PSourquoi je ne peux pas envoyer de pieces jointes?
merci de ton aide.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2013)

C'est bien, mais avec Google et ton message d'erreur, on tombe sur ça en 2ème position... https://www.google.fr/#q=error+gui+...his+is+a+non+recoverable+error!+system+halted ...Des fois qu'il y aurait une solution, mais bon, il ne faut rien dire, rien mentionné. 

Tu peux toujours allez faire un tour ici... itOtOScreenCast - Tutoriels Mac & Hackintosh ...ça pourrait te servir.


----------



## edd72 (18 Octobre 2013)

ferrari4169 a dit:


> Le  problème c'est que cette machine à été montée par mon beau-frère et que je n'ai aucun moyen de faire une réinstallation!!!!!



Ben ouais mais quand on a supprimé des trucs qui fallait pas avec des logiciels de "nettoyage", il y a des fichiers indispensables qui ont été détruits donc il te fat réinstaller.

Maintenant si tu ne sais plus installer OSX sur ton PC, installes ce que tu sais faire (Windows, Linux...)


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Octobre 2013)

Offre une bonne bouteille à ton beau-frère et hop tu redeviens copain et tu refais une instal.


----------



## Frodon (19 Octobre 2013)

Pour réinstaller il faut:

1) Un Mac ou un Hackintosh fonctionnel
2) Télécharger Unibeast depuis tonymacx86 - Home (section Download -> Software (nécessite une inscription)) sur ce Mac ou Hackintosh fonctionnel.
3) Créer une clef USB bootable (clef de 8Go minimum nécessaire) via Unibeast (nécessite d'avoir téléchargé l'installateur de Mountain Lion via le Mac App Store, au préalable)
4) Une fois la clef créée, démarrer le PC sur cette clef (donc bien faire attention à démarrer sur USB (cf BIOS/Boot Menu)
5) Refaire l'installation de Mountain Lion par dessus l'existante
6) Rebooter sur le disque dur (ça ne réinstalle pas le boot loader donc ça devrait marcher directement puisque tu as déjà un bootloader).


----------



## rammstein2141 (21 Octobre 2013)

BOnsoir,
Désolé de ne te répondre qu'aujourd'hui  mais je te remercie pour les information que tu m'as fournis, je vais essayer tous ça.encore merci!!!!


----------



## isa58632 (22 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayer pas mal de chose et j'ai toujours ce problème. Avez vous réussi à résoudre le votre?


----------



## rammstein2141 (22 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir, pas encore mais je n'est pas eut trop le temps de m'en occuper boulot!!! mais j'ai des pistes grâce aux forums.Essaie sur HACKINTOSH MONTREAL & FRANCE  super comme site et si tu as réussi tu peux me tenir au courant.@++++ isa58632


----------

